
Apple’s Secret Star Project Revealed - glhaynes
https://9to5mac.com/2018/05/25/apple-project-star-arm-details/
======
djrogers
Very little actual information here - no sourcing, no specs, nothing. Is this
all conjecture, or is any of this legit rumor?

------
rurban
Everybody loves the Microsoft Surface, so it does make sense. Using the ARM
like the Chromebook might turn the price down, so it might be at the 1000 USD
range (with the 3x apple price tag applied to the Chromebook). The water
resistant feature will be used to justify that price. The keyboard will be
suboptimal.

------
mrlatinos
What's a computer?

